# Please help to ID!!



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi all,
please help to ID this two Rhoms...
The upper two pics is about 6" and the other two pics is 4"
Is it a Guyana Rhom or high back?Or what is it species?
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The last 2 photos appear to be S. brandtii. Can't make out the other top one's. Too dark and no time today to fix them for you today. Getting ready for Super Bowl.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the top one could be a rhom its hard to tell from those pics
and the bottom fish is defintely a brandtii


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

To me that last fish looks more like a Spilo/Maculatus than a Brandtii (caudal fin coloration [and the presence of a hyaline] and dorsal and anal fin alignment), but then I'm no expert in ID-ing...









As far as the first fish goes: the pics are too darkto see any pattern and true colors...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Today, 07:14 AM
> To me that last fish looks more like a Spilo/Maculatus than a Brandtii (caudal fin coloration [and the presence of a hyaline] and dorsal and anal fin alignment), but then I'm no expert in ID-ing...
> 
> As far as the first fish goes: the pics are too darkto see any pattern and true colors...


Maybe I shouldn't have drank so much Super Bowl punch.







You got me wondering now. What hyaline edge on the tail?









Take another photo, this time angle the fish so that it is completely straight head to tail. Use a bit more light so that the features can be clearly seen. I need to not ID fish during or after partying.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted Today, 07:14 AM
> > To me that last fish looks more like a Spilo/Maculatus than a Brandtii (caudal fin coloration [and the presence of a hyaline] and dorsal and anal fin alignment), but then I'm no expert in ID-ing...
> >
> > As far as the first fish goes: the pics are too darkto see any pattern and true colors...
> ...


Maybe I shouldn't ID fish while at work








What I meant initially looked like a thin clear terminal band to me, but upon closer inspection it looks like a slightly damaged fin as well...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted Today, 07:43 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 7 2005, 03:26 PM)
> QUOTE
> Judazzz Posted Today, 07:14 AM
> ...


Maybe, I'll wait till I get some coffee (want some?) and for better photos before I (we) get our necks lopped off.







Yesterday and today have not been good days for iding fishes.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted Today, 07:43 AM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 7 2005, 03:26 PM)
> > QUOTE
> > Judazzz Posted Today, 07:14 AM
> ...


Coffee?!!? I'm there (although I've already had 6 cups today)
Cheers









I still think it's not a Brandtii, though...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm running out the door. Its not S. mac and its not S. rhombeus.

Xingu Rhom
S. maculatus.

When I get back and drink my coffee, if a new photo hasn't been posted, we'll just agree to disagree till some better one's are up.


----------



## beowolf (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow.. why my fishes's photo in here? 
anyway I tried to take few more pic.. sorry this is the best photo I can get..
hastatus and Judazzz, please help to identify it one more time.
Thank you very much in advance.

here is the same species as top 2 pic.


















here is the bottom 2 pic. from what I think. it's not brandtii.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The photos below depict the placement of the anal fin vs dorsal fin. The lower photo, I had to slightly compensate for the angle. S. brandtii. Don't very often see this geoform.


----------

